# beardless draht-wire



## Rockie (Nov 19, 2007)

how rare are beardless wires? This guy is 1yr old 70 lbs. All his littermates
have beards and a longer coat. He is becoming a hunting machine.
meet ROCKIE res Draht akc Wire


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Great looking dog. My uncle used to have a Draht with short hair like that and a very short beard. They are out there.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Here is my Drahthaar, Harry. Both parents and the siblings I've seen have furnishings (beards and eyebrows). I have seen a few Deutsch Drahthaars that were beardless.


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

Beardless drahts are not rare at all. Certain lines are bred for short coats and end up with "slicks", aka beardless, quite often - especially in warmer climates. The crazy thing is one litter can produce both woolies and slicks - it's hard to ensure consistency.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

They should have "furnishing's". To not have them means they don't conform to the breed standard.

[img][img]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/194561/bobbleheadlanij2.jpg


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Rocky,

Gonehuntin' is correct on not meeting breed standard. Here's the coat standard (from the VDD Group Canada website)
"Hair:
Wirehaired harsh, flat lying and dense. Outer coat approximately 2 to 4 cm long; dense, water-resistant undercoat. The outlines of the body may not be obscured by longer coat. Through its harshness and density it should provide as good protection against weather and injuries as possible. The lower parts of the legs, as well as the lower region of the brisket and the belly, should be shorter but densely coated, the head and the ears to be shorter and at the same time denser but never softer coated. Pronounced eyebrows and a well developed not too long, as harsh as possible beard emphasise the determined expression."

However, beard or not, I've never seen, let alone owned another dog with the intelligence, prey drive, and ability this one has. He's definitely high-energy, and needs both physical and mental stimulation daily but I wouldn't trade him.

Wes


----------



## Rockie (Nov 19, 2007)

This guy I am keeping. He is going to be an outstanding NAVHDA dog.
Don't understand why breeders don't refrain from reg pups that don't meet the Draht-Wite standards I don't know what I will do when it comes 
time breed him. Maybe start a new breed (beardless)


----------

